# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] Connectify for Ubuntu?

## Ant59

Is there any existing Linux package, that will provide me with an alternative to Connectify for Windows 7?

I think the site for it is www.connectify.me

----------


## Ant59

Bump.

----------


## Ant59

Bump. (Don't complain at me, it's been 13 hours)

Can noone answer this?

----------


## scorp123

> Is there any existing Linux package, that will provide me with an alternative to Connectify for Windows 7?


https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...essAccessPoint
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
http://www.esrun.co.uk/blog/ubuntu-g...-point-server/

----------


## Ant59

You are brilliant!

----------


## asalapi

hostap.epitest.fi

seems that hostapd package in ubuntu might be helpful although text editing of some configuration files is needed.

----------


## aarmelvin

http://linuxalfi.wordpress.com

chk ths out

----------


## 3rdalbum

> http://linuxalfi.wordpress.com
> 
> chk ths out


1. Please don't bump very old threads.

2. You're misrepresenting Linux here. You're basically stating that, in order to create a wireless hotspot and do internet connection sharing on Linux, you need to do some serious terminal hacking.

That's totally incorrect. Network Manager can do it with just a few mouse clicks.  Use the "Create New Wireless Network..." function in Network Manager, put in some basic information (give your network a name and password, basically) and you're done. It's even easier than using that Windows software that was mentioned earlier in the thread.

It's good that you're trying to help people, but in this particular case you're several years behind the times, and trying to help people who had it working nearly three years ago  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

Closed.

----------

